# McIntosh glass panel font?



## Foooo (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm planning to make a couple replacement glass panels for some old-school McIntosh MCC series amps and wanted to know if anyone knows the font that's used for the model number and other text on the glass (not the McIntosh logo). McIntosh still uses the same font today for their home equipment. 

I've looked a lot and haven't found the exact match, so if you have any info, that would be greatly appreciated. Oddly enough, Freemotion treadmills use the exact same font for their glass touch panels... 

Thank you,
Foooo


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Did you ask McIntosh? They were unusually helpful with repairs in years past.


----------



## Foooo (Apr 17, 2016)

Update, the font is Arian Bold. Enjoy


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Which ones are you making?


----------



## Foooo (Apr 17, 2016)

MCC404 and MCC301M. PM me if you're interested in one or a different MCC series one.

Foooo


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Foooo said:


> MCC404 and MCC301M. PM me if you're interested in one or a different MCC series one.
> 
> Foooo


How about an MCC404 with clear glass? Like the ones listed here: https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/311786-fs-mcintosh-mcc404-rare.html


----------



## Foooo (Apr 17, 2016)

Odd, I don't see the pictures on the forum, but I did find them on the web. Interesting and yep looks doable.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Foooo said:


> Odd, I don't see the pictures on the forum, but I did find them on the web. Interesting and yep looks doable.


How much would you charge to make one? PM me details or share here?


----------



## Foooo (Apr 17, 2016)

Let me play around with making one and I'll let you know how it turns out. Give me a few weeks


----------



## kwametx (Aug 1, 2011)

How did the McIntosh glass go? I’m interested if you plan on making more. I have a MCC446


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I had vector files for a couple of MACs, but they all were without meters......
If I will be able to find them I can send it to you if you find this helpfull - original glasses were scanned and everything redrawn


----------



## kwametx (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, I would appreciate that


----------

